# Impossible d'accéder à mon adresse Gmail à partir de Mail ou Google notifier



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes !

Après avoir effectué une recherche sur le forum je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à mes problèmes, c'est pourquoi je me permet d'ouvrir ce fil.
J'espère poster dans la bonne section.


*1. Impossible de configurer un compte gmail dans mail.*
J'ai consulté l'aide sur le site mais sans résultat.
J'ai essayé plusieurs smtp, gmail et celui de mon F.A.I.

-> Mail m'indique que mon adresse ou que mot de passe est erroné.
Hors, sur la page de Google je peux accéder à mon compte gmail avec ces mêmes identifiants.

Comme je n'ai pas réussi à configurer mon compte, je me suis dis que j'allais passer par Google notifier... ce qui nous conduit à un second problème... :mouais: 

*2. Problème de lancement Google notifier.*
Après avoir installé l'application, je clique dessus, l'appli se lance et apparaît dans la barre du Finder mais disparaît au bout de quelques secondes.

J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé l'appli, mais sans succès.


Afin de vous donner plus de renseignements, je suis sur un MBP (depuis vendredi :love: ), mise à jour combo 10.5.2 et réparation des autorisations effectuée.

Je précise que je n'ai pas rencontré de problème sur mon MacBook.

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2008)

A mon avis le 2 sont liés 
le notifier se loggant sur ton compte , il doit y avoir un cafouillage


Un détail
tu dis que sur le Macbook tout baigne?
( avec gmail +notifier?)
en leopard?

pistes

tester sur une autre session du  MBP

( penser à se délogguer de gmail apres les règlages en ligne )
-
edit
c'est parfois le cochage en ligne de "activer  pop " qui cafouille
refaire


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu dis que sur le Macbook tout baigne?
> ( avec gmail +notifier?) en leopard?



Oui tout baigne, je suis aussi en 10.5.2



> tester sur une autre session du  MBP


J'ai le droit au même message qui m'indique que mes identifiants ne sont pas corrects.

Merci pascalformac.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2008)

1- tu as d'abord délogguer gmail?

2- refaire ton reglage pop ( en interface ligne)
( si c'est du pop , tu dis pas)
---
ca m'est arrivé 
je te parle par experience


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Oui je me suis délogger.

je ne connais pas les différences entre POP et le reste donc j'ai laissé POP, réglage par défaut non ?

J'essaie le réglage en ligne.


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Ca fonctionne toujours pas et j'obtiens toujours ce message d'erreur :

 << Le serveur POP pop.gmail.com a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur utilisateur@gmail.com Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération.>>


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2008)

les 2 causes principajes  sont
- soit chez google ( le réglage pop qui foire)

soit un réglage sur le mac :

- dans mail bien faire le réglage 100% tel  qui est indiqué dans la page d'aide gmail
ne pas changer le réglage , du moins au début)
( et une faute de frappe arrive vite)

-dans le trousseau
voir si ca baigne , à la limite tu enleves la ligne  gmail et ce sera redemandé

-l'OS


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

J'ai supprimé ce qui y avait dans le trousseau.

J'ai refais les réglages.

Sans doute un problème d'OS car Mail vient de planter, obligé de forcer à quitter car j'avais la roue colorée qui tournait et l'application qui ne répondait pas...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2008)

Aaaah
en plus Mail plante

Allez hop
ménage
chargement de la combo ( vivi)

réparation des zautorisations + verif du volume ( via utilitaire disque du DVD)


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Avant de refaire l'install de la combo 10.5.2 voilà ce que j'obtiens une fois la vérification des autorisations terminée :







J'ai vérifié le disque dur et tout va bien sur ce point.


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

J'ai réinstallé la Maj combo, réparé les autorisations et le disque mais le problème n'est pas résolu...

Une idée PFM ?


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Problème résolu !

Merci pascalformac pour ton aide  

En cherchant dans l'aide Gmail je suis tombé sur ça :
(Je me permet de poster la solution complète, dès fois qu'elle puisse servir à un Mac User)


" Mon client n'accepte pas mon nom d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe

Nous vous conseillons d'apporter quelques modifications aux paramètres de votre client de messagerie pour ne pas devoir entrer votre nom d'utilisateur et votre mot de passe de façon répétitive. Vérifiez les paramètres suivants de votre client de messagerie :

Assurez-vous d'avoir entré @gmail.com après votre nom d'utilisateur. Exemple : jean.dupont@gmail.com

Entrez de nouveau votre mot de passe pour vous assurer qu'il est correct. N'oubliez pas que les mots de passe tiennent compte des majuscules/minuscules.
Assurez-vous que la fréquence de contrôle de l'arrivée de nouveaux messages de votre client de messagerie n'est pas trop élevée. Si elle est supérieure à 10 minutes, le client risque de vous demander d'entrer votre nom d'utilisateur et votre mot de passe de façon répétitive.

Pour résoudre ce problème, procédez comme suit :
Désactivez tous les clients de messagerie que vous utilisez pour lire les messages Gmail. Si vous en utilisez un au bureau et un autre à la maison, désactivez les deux.
À partir de l'ordinateur sur lequel vos tentatives de connexion échouent, consultez la page http://www.google.com/accounts/DisplayUnlockCaptcha.
Entrez vos nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe Gmail, puis les caractères de l'image déformée.
Une fois connecté, relancez votre client de messagerie et réessayez de télécharger vos messages.

Si vous utilisez une adresse de messagerie Google Apps, procédez plutôt comme suit :
Désactivez tous les clients de messagerie que vous utilisez pour lire les messages. Si vous en utilisez un au bureau et un autre à la maison, désactivez les deux.
À partir de l'ordinateur sur lequel vos tentatives de connexion échouent, consultez la page 

https://www.google.com/a/[votre domaine].com/UnlockCaptcha. 

Entrez votre nom de domaine dans l'URL.

Entrez vos nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe, puis les caractères de l'image déformée.
Une fois connecté, relancez votre client de messagerie et réessayez de télécharger vos messages. "

PS : Désole pascalformac je n'ai pas la possibilité de te coup de bouler vert, trop injuste !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2008)

j'ai rien fait d'utile

c'est l'aide gmail qui a bossé
(et toi)
ceci dit
les manips de verif + combo ca fait pas de mal

ps c'est quoi un coup de boule?

( et hop dehors)


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Ta modestie n'a d'égale que ta connaissance cher pascalformac


----------

